# EJ Heater malfunction? Please help!



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I bought a brand new 125W Ebo Jager heater for my 25 Gallon tank, as it gets cold in my living room at night and definitely in the winter time. The box recommendations read that it's good for 30-40 gallons so I'm really not that far off right?? 

First off, The heater is not fully submerged per instructions. I have it set at it's lowest right now at about 65 deg. F. 

After a couple of hours I noticed it already sitting about 80 F and I've used two submerged thermometers at different heights of the tank!

The heater light indicator seems to always be on too!

Do I have a faulty heater or is it simply too strong for my tank size??

Please help! I'm thinking of keeping it off and swapping it out for my trusty 50W elite instead!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like a defective heater. Call up the store, explain the situation and bring it back, but trade for a 100w. I find with heaters, better to be underpowered than over (doesn't sound right but it works). This way, if it does malfunction ON, then it won't boil your tank into fish soup.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it is faulty.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I too think the heater is faulty.

On concern is that the heater might physically be too big. The temp probe of the heater is not in the water and thus the heater does not know how cold/hot the water really is.

Either way, that heater should not be in your tank if it's taking the water up past where you set it.

of note, EBO's can also be calibrated. Having said that, a brand new ebo should be fairly close to wha the dial says.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

1) if your heater is too long, put it side way, or even in an angle.

2) calibrate the heater. Here is how. Put your heater in for 20min. Use a thermometer to see what your temperature of your tank is. Then plug in the heater. Turn the heater all the way to highest. Then slowly turn it down till the light turn off. That is what your temperature of your tank is regardness what number the heater is reading.

Unplug your heater.

Now on top of your EJ heater, there is a round tab. Use a plier to pull it upward. With the heater tab pulled up, you can now turn your dial on your heater to match what your thermometer is reading. After that, push the heater tab back in.

Plug your heater in.

Turn the heater all the way up. Slowly turn it down, it should turn off at where you set your temperature at.

Hope this help.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Charles for the insight. Just wondering if it is the tab in the center top or the one on the outside blue ring?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

it's the small blue button.....

you do not have to always calibrate the heaters but there have been more people needing to accomplish this at first start.

Get a good reading of the tank temp.
Pull out the button, fully
dial in the temp the thermometer is reading.
Fully push the button back in.
Place the heater in the tank
plug the heater in
Then dial in the temp you want.

It will work, if it doesn't, call the company, they will send you new ones.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. That calibration button is stiff, I tried pulling it out and I thought I had it out far enough the first time before putting it into the tank. Turns out I didn't get it far enough. I used a flathead screwdriver to finally pry it out all the way without mangling it and have it break on me. It's virtually impossible to do it with your bare hands I suppose.

Had to calibrate twice too! The initial calibration was set quite high just to warn others in the future, that's why my light was always on! And yes seahorse_fanatic, fish soup was almost on the menu had I forgotten about it.

It's been running consistent all day finally. 

Charles' calibration technique is foolproof. So far I'm spot on with readings and heater setting.

Again thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I am glad it helps.


----------

